# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  morfologia krwi wysoki p-lcr oraz niski sód

## kama83

Czy ktos moze pomóc mi zinterpretowac wyniki krwi?
RDW-13
PDW-6
MPV 12,6
P-LCR 47 PODWYSZONE
SÓD 134 NISKI
LEKARZ STWIERDZIŁ ZE NIE MA SIE DO CZEGO DOCZEPIC :Smile: 
Z GÓRY DZIEKUJE ZA ODPOWIEDZ

RESZTA BADAN OK

----------


## Patryk86

Pani wyniki są "dobre" i nie wymagają żadnego działania medycznego.
Wzrost P-LCR może być konsekwencją zwiększenia wielkości płytek lub utworzenia agregatów (niedokładne wymieszanie krwi przez diagnostę, niefachowe pobranie materiału, itp.), jednak u Pani wartości tych wskaźników są na tyle mało podwyższone, że nie mają praktycznie żadnego znaczenia, podobnie jak stężenie sodu w surowicy.

----------


## kama83

Dziekuje za odpowiedz  :Smile: ale nurtuje mnie jeszcze jeden temat  kolezanka pielegniarka poinformowała mnie ze jest to spowodowane zbyt  gesta krwia która prowadzi do zakrzepów i jak najszypciej kazała mi isc oddac krew?

----------


## Patryk86

Nie ma Pani "zbyt gęstej krwi". Jeżeli poziom płytek ma  Pani w normie, to niewielkie podwyższenie wskaźnika P-LCR i MPV nie wymaga żadnej interwencji. Nie ma potrzeby oddawania krwi, a tym bardziej nie ma takich zaleceń lekarskich.

----------


## kama83

Dziekuje za odpowedz :Smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

leukocyty 6,0                        N 4-10
erytrocyty 4,7                      N 4,206,0
hemoglobina 15,3                  N 14,0-18,0
hematokryt 42                       N 40-54
mcv 90                                N 80-99
mch 33                                   N 27-35 
mchc 36,3                              N 32-37
płytki krwi 203                        N 140-440
limfocyty % 35                           N 20-45
Inne (Eco, Bazo, Mono)% 4               N 3-14
Neutrofile% 61                               N 40-70
Limfocyty # 2,1                             N 1,4-3,5
Inne (Eco, Bazo, Mono)# 0,2           N 0,3-1,5
Neutrofile # 3,70                           N 2,5-7,0 
RDW-CV 13 %
PDW 16fl
MPV 12,4 fl
P-LCR 45 %                                    N 13-43

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> leukocyty 6,0                        N 4-10
> erytrocyty 4,7                      N 4,206,0
> hemoglobina 15,3                  N 14,0-18,0
> hematokryt 42                       N 40-54
> mcv 90                                N 80-99
> mch 33                                   N 27-35 
> mchc 36,3                              N 32-37
> płytki krwi 203                        N 140-440
> limfocyty % 35                           N 20-45
> ...


Dodam mężczyzna 47 lat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

leukocyty 5,0 N 4-10
erytrocyty 4,38 N 3,8-5,4
hemoglobina 12,4 N 12,0-16,0
hematokryt 37,4 N 37,0-47,0
mcv 85,4 N 80-100
mch 28 N 27-31
mchc 33,2 N 32-36
płytki krwi 215 N 130-400
P-Lc podwyższone 51% 13,0-43,0
RDW-CV13,6% N 11,5-16,00

----------

